# Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos



## ViP94 (26. Oktober 2012)

*Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Hallo liebe PCGHX-User,
ich bin gerade auf etwas aufmerksam geworden, weshalb ich euch auch darauf hinweisen möchte:

Windows 8 Pro Upgrade für 29€

Microsoft hat zum Release von Windows 8 eine neue Aktion gestartet: Wenn man Windows XP, Vista oder Windows 7 (Ab Home Premium) auf seinem PC installiert hat, kann man für 29€ auf Windows 8 Pro upgraden.
Jede Lizenz kann nur auf einem Rechner installiert werden, allerdings kann man bis zu 5 Upgrades pro Person beantragen.
Das "upzugradende" alte Windows kann weiter auf dem PC installiert bleiben.
Das Angebot ist gültig bis zum 31. Januar 2013 und gilt ab heute.
Bezahlt werden kann über Paypal und diverse Kreditkarten.

Windows Media Center gratis

Desweiteren gibt es für Windows 8 Pro für "kurze Zeit" das Mediacenter kostenlos. Dazu ist nur die Angabe einer gültigen Mail Adresse nötig und schon bekommt man den Key.

Weitere Informationen über Windows 8 gibts HIER.

Eigene Meinung:
Ich finde das Angebot sehr, sehr interessant, allerdings habe ich von Anfang an nicht zu den "Windows 8-Hatern" gehört. Ich finde 29€ incl. dem Mediacenter sehr interessant und werde wohl zuschlagen. Dabei werde ich mir allerdings noch ein wenig Zeit lassen, denn das Angebot gilt ja noch ein Weilchen.

Dies ist meiner erste User-News, also seid ein wenig gnädig mit mir.


Quellen: 
Windows kaufen - Microsoft Windows
Features hinzufügen - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Berliner2011 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Mich würde interessieren ob es sich bei dem Pro Upgrade um eine vollwertige Lizenz handelt.
Würd sie mir gern auf ne DVD brennen für später.


----------



## PEG96 (26. Oktober 2012)

Da mich dieses Angebot durchaus anspricht, ich mich aber nicht wirklich mit dem neuen Windows auskenne:

Kann man die Metrooberfläche jetzt abschalten und sich den Startbutton zurūckholen?


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Vielleicht nutze ich das sogar für meine alte XP und/oder Vista Lizenz.


----------



## ViP94 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Da mich dieses Angebot durchaus anspricht, ich mich aber nicht wirklich mit dem neuen Windows auskenne:
> 
> Kann man die Metrooberfläche jetzt abschalten und sich den Startbutton zurūckholen?


 
Windows 8 ohne Metro nutzen: Video-Anleitung


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren ob es sich bei dem Pro Upgrade um eine vollwertige Lizenz handelt.
> Würd sie mir gern auf ne DVD brennen für später.


 
Ausführen und am Ende fragt der Assi Dich ob Du Upgraden willst oder ob ne Iso oder ein USB Stick erstellt werden soll.
Das Upgrade Gedöns ist nur zum Testen obs geht und zum Runterladen.
Dann kannste Win8 clean aufspielen.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Nicht für 29€, auch nicht umsonst


----------



## Locuza (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Ausführen und am Ende fragt der Assi Dich ob Du Upgraden willst oder ob ne Iso oder ein USB Stick erstellt werden soll.
> Das Upgrade Gedöns ist nur zum Testen obs geht und zum Runterladen.
> Dann kannste Win8 clean aufspielen.


 Das ist eig. meine Hauptsorge weswegen ich gerade zöger, da ich nie eine Upgrade-Version davor hatte. 
Also ich bezahle, lade mir die Upgrade-Daten herunter, ziehe die Iso mit dem Assistenten auf einen Stick, starte neu und kann eine saubere W8 Installation auf einer neuen Partition durchführen ?


----------



## sebbelzsch (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das ist eig. meine Hauptsorge, weswegen ich gerade zöger, da ich nie eine Upgrade-Version davor hatte.
> Also ich bezahle, lade mir die Upgrade-Daten herunter, ziehe die Iso mit dem Assistenten auf einen Stick, starte neu und kann eine saubere W8 Installation durchführen auf einer neuen Partition durchführen?



Geht mir genauso, würde das Angebot gern wahrnehmen und Windows dann gleich auf einer neuen Platte/SSD installieren wollen. Bei heise hat ein Forenmitglied etwas ähnliches(virtuelle Machine) versucht, die Aktivierung funktionierte in dem Fall nicht. Etwas mehr Klarheit, auch seitens Microsoft, wäre da echt nicht schlecht, denn für 30 € würd ich es auch sofort kaufen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Windows 8 Upgrade als Download für 29,99 Euro - Seite 14 - ComputerBase Forum

Ich denke, der letzte Satz ist interessant.


----------



## Gurkensalat (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



ViP94 schrieb:


> Das "upzugradende" alte Windows kann weiter auf dem PC installiert bleiben.


 
Hey schöne News  Wo hast du gelesen, dass man das alte Windows weiternutzen darf? Hab auf der Facebook-Seite von Windows nachgefragt und die sagen man kann es nicht weiternutzen 
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## robbe (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Na Klasse, man kann nur mit Kreditkarte oder Paypal zahlen, besitze beides nicht. Mal sehen obs in nächster Zeit noch andere Erwerbsmöglichkeiten zum gleichen Preis gibt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Man kann das Windows 8 Upgrade Paket sogar mit einem "getürkten" Windows 7 nutzen.
Die Fake Serial wird dann einfach in eine neue, legale Serial umgewandelt. 

Diese Lücke nutzen gerade sehr viele.


----------



## RRCRoady (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Das Angebot gilt bis 31.Januar 2013. Also haben die Interessierten genug Zeit um vorher die Unklarheiten zu beseitigen


----------



## Locuza (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Man kann das Windows 8 Upgrade Paket sogar mit einem "getürkten" Windows 7 nutzen.
> Die Fake Serial wird dann einfach in eine neue, legale Serial umgewandelt.
> 
> Diese Lücke nutzen gerade sehr viele.


 Fuc* the System 

Ich frage mich gerade, ob ich jetzt wirklich meine bestehende W7 Installation überschreiben muss oder nur irgendwo als Beweis installiert haben ausreicht und dann auf einer neuen Partition frisch aufspielen funktionieren würde. 
Ebenfalls habe ich ein W7 Gerät im Juli gekauft und würde für 15€ mir ein Upgrade holen, würde das aber lieber bei meinem PC machen, wo ich noch XP installiert habe. Ob das dann auch irgendwie als Berechtigung vom System aus durchgeht?
Ansonsten könnte ich mich gezwungen sehen, die ganzen Faxen von MS nicht mit zu machen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



Locuza schrieb:


> Fuc* the System
> 
> Ich frage mich gerade, ob ich jetzt wirklich meine bestehende W7 Installation überschreiben muss oder nur irgendwo als Beweis installiert haben ausreicht und dann auf einer neuen Partition frisch aufspielen funktionieren würde.
> Ebenfalls habe ich ein W7 Gerät im Juli gekauft und würde für 15€ mir ein Upgrade holen, würde das aber lieber bei meinem PC machen, wo ich noch XP installiert habe. Ob das dann auch irgendwie als Berechtigung vom System aus durchgeht?
> Ansonsten könnte ich mich gezwungen sehen, die ganzen Faxen von MS nicht mit zu machen.


 
Also wie ich das im Netz so mitbekommen hab, klappt das einwandfrei das man weiterhin sein Windows 7 nutzt und Windows 8 dann woanders drauf spielt. 

Ausgetestet hab ich es aber noch nicht auf nem anderen Rechner. Dual Boot klappt aber einwandfrei.


----------



## Gurkensalat (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Du kannst bei der Installation die Partition auswählen. Habs auch grad des Update gekauft, DVD gebrannt, von der DVD gestartet und dann beim Setup die Partition plattgemacht. Funktioniert einwandfrei.
Tipp: installier den Grafiktreiber bei Nvidia selber. Win8 hat ihn für mich installiert und der Grafiktreiber ist ständig abgeschmiert. Hab ihn nochmal selber installiert und jetzt funzt er einwandfrei.
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## Erok (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Weiss von Euch jemand, wie das mit dem Windows Media Center geht ?

Fand das ganze im Store, aber die wollen einem dann 9,99 Euro dafür abbuchen, und das will ich nicht  

Muss man irgendwo so nen weiteren Aktions-Code bestellen für das Media Center, damit man es kostenlos downloaden darf ?

Greetz Erok


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Theoretisch gibt man auf der Seite:
Features hinzufügen - Microsoft Windows
Seine E-Mail Adresse an und bekommt dann einen Produktschlüssel zugeschickt. Ich hab aber bis jetzt noch keinen bekommen(mit meiner Hauptadresse hab ich es gestern Mittag versucht, heute dann testweise nochmal mit einer anderen).


----------



## Sauerland (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Du kannst bei der Installation die Partition auswählen. Habs auch grad des Update gekauft, DVD gebrannt, von der DVD gestartet und dann beim Setup die Partition plattgemacht. Funktioniert einwandfrei.
> Tipp: installier den Grafiktreiber bei Nvidia selber. Win8 hat ihn für mich installiert und der Grafiktreiber ist ständig abgeschmiert. Hab ihn nochmal selber installiert und jetzt funzt er einwandfrei.
> LG Gurkensalat



Aber das ist doch genau der Weg den MS$ hier vorgibt.

Man hat ein altes Windows (XP/Vista/Windows7) auf der Platte, legt die DVD ein und das Setup findet auf der Festplatte die Vorgänger Version, dann macht man das alte Platt und installiert Windows 8. So gibt es MS$ vor.


Also kein Wnder wenn es klappt.



Gruß


----------



## Erok (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Theoretisch gibt man auf der Seite:
> Features hinzufügen - Microsoft Windows
> Seine E-Mail Adresse an und bekommt dann einen Produktschlüssel zugeschickt. Ich hab aber bis jetzt noch keinen bekommen(mit meiner Hauptadresse hab ich es gestern Mittag versucht, heute dann testweise nochmal mit einer anderen).



Ah genau den Link zu der Seite habe ich gesucht  Hab ihn jetzt auch mal beantragt den Key. Mal schauen wann ich die Mail bekomme


----------



## Voodoo2 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

und habt ihr alle schon WIN 8


----------



## robbe (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> und habt ihr alle schon WIN 8


 
Nö. Ich würds zwar gerne mal probieren, bloß hab ich leider weder Kreditkarte noch Paypal. Verstehe nicht, wieso Microsoft bloß diese 2 Zahlungsmöglichkeiten anbietet.


----------



## Erok (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Im übrigen kann man es auch für 14,99 Euro ganz legal runter laden, ohne dass man sich einen neuen PC gekauft hat 

Einfach einen PC-Shop im Internet seiner Wahl aussuchen, sich dort einen PC oder Laptop aussuchen, welches dazu berechtigt ist, auf Win 8 Pro upzugraden für 14,99 Euro, und sich die Daten des Gerätes einfach merken.

Dann auf Windows Upgrade-Offer Seite gehen, dort seine persönlichen Daten angeben, den Hersteller des zuvor ausgewählten PC`s oder Laptops eingeben, und absenden.

innerhalb von 1  Minute bekommt man dann 2 emails von Microsoft. Die erste, in der die Anmeldung zum Windows Upgrade Offer bestätigt wird,  und die zweite email mit dem Aktions-Code, in der man dann auch die Upgrade-Software findet, die man dafür installieren muss *g*

Probierts einfach mal aus, wenn ihr anstatt 29,99 nur 14,99 Euro bezahlen wollt *g*

Greetz Erok


----------



## Hilti (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



> Im übrigen kann man es auch für 14,99 Euro ganz legal runter laden, ohne dass man sich einen neuen PC gekauft hat



Hat jemand weiteres damit Erfahrung? Ich glaube zwar weniger, dass MS das bei jedem Händler nachkontrolliert, aber vielleicht Stichprobenartig, das könnte dann schon böse enden.


----------



## Erok (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Ich denke mal, daß damit noch niemand Erfahrungen haben kann, da das BS ja erst seit Freitag offiziell zu haben ist.

Und ich  denke mal, daß da MS garnichts unternehmen wird, wenn sie wenigstens 15 Euro daran verdienen. 

Denn gegen die Millionen illegalen Nutzer von XP/Vista/7 wurde ja auch nichts unternommen. Und wenn von denen nur ein Drittel sich jetzt für 15 Euro das Win 8 Pro kauft, haben sie schon mehr verdient als je zuvor 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Hilti (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Natürlich, so ist logisch aufzufassen, aber wir kennen ja alle unsere lieben kapitalistischen Großfirmen. Da muss man leider mit allem rechnen 

Ich überlege ist mir mal, vielleicht kann ich auch einen Kollegen mit Technet Account überreden 

Gruß


----------



## JoKa29 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Na und da wundern sich die Leute - wenn die Software o.ä. so teuer ist oder wird. Jetzt machen die es schon relativ preiswert und es langt immer noch nicht ... (unabhängig, ob MS da jetzt oder später dran verdient und was auch immer!) - keiner wird gezwungen WIN8 zu nutzen, es gibt ja im Bedarfsfall noch Linux und Co. ....
Dieses "Vortäuschen" eines "Berechtigtseins" (in Bezug auf 14,99 Euro Vorteilspreis bei einem dann nicht gekauften Rechner ...) macht dann aus der Software (hier OS Windows 8 Pro) keine legale erworbene Software ... weil man es eigentlich ja nicht "ist" (berechtigt)!
29,99 .... da kann "man" auch 2,5 Monate "sparen" (ist mehr ironisch gemeint ....) und sich in den letzten 2 Wochen der Aktion mal etwas "gönnen" - wenn man es denn unbedingt haben möchte, als hier die Möglichkeiten "des Beschiss" an die Leute und vor allem ins Forum zu bringen!
Ohne hier jemanden anzugreifen, wollte ich das einfach mal loswerden!

(nö, ich arbeite nich bei MS und ich verdamme weder irgendwelche OS noch irgendwelche Hersteller, jeder hat so seine Vorzüge und Nachteile - aber ich kann gut damit leben ...  )


----------



## Erok (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



Hilti schrieb:


> Natürlich, so ist logisch aufzufassen, aber wir kennen ja alle unsere lieben kapitalistischen Großfirmen. Da muss man leider mit allem rechnen
> 
> Ich überlege ist mir mal, vielleicht kann ich auch einen Kollegen mit Technet Account überreden
> 
> Gruß



Ich frage mich, wie sie dass denn dann nachweisen wollen ? Erst bestellt man ja nur den Aktions-Code. Mit welchem Namen dieser geordert wird, ist völlig unabhängig davon, wer später die Software dadurch günstiger kauft.

Ich bin mir sogar relativ sicher, daß das auch von Microsoft unter anderem so gewollt ist, daß die Leute die Möglichkeit sehen, günstig an Win 8 ran zu kommen.

Denn sonst hätten die garantiert diese Aktions-Keys nur an ganz bestimmte Händlergruppen heraus gegeben, und den Aktions-Key von der Rechnung selbst abhängig gemacht. Sprich auf die Rechnung eine gesonderte Nummer die den PC identifiziert mit aufdrucken oder auf den Karton kleben lassen, der dann später nachkontrollierbar durch MS eingelöst werden kann.

Die einzige Sicherheitsmassnahme die hier MS eingebaut hat ist ja, daß man Pro Person höchstens 5 mal das ganze kaufen darf.

Deshalb sieht das doch sehr danach aus, daß da Microsoft nicht das Interesse daran hat, dies wirklich jetzt als kriminelle Handlung gegen Microsoft verfolgen zu lassen, sondern eher danach, hauptsache die Leute kaufen es  endlich legal, und der Markt der illegalen Nutzer  sinkt dadurch


----------



## Atosch (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Theoretisch gibt man auf der Seite:
> Features hinzufügen - Microsoft Windows
> Seine E-Mail Adresse an und bekommt dann einen Produktschlüssel zugeschickt. Ich hab aber bis jetzt noch keinen bekommen(mit meiner Hauptadresse hab ich es gestern Mittag versucht, heute dann testweise nochmal mit einer anderen).


 
Ich habe meinen heute vormittag bekommen. Installation hat wumderbar geklappt
Mail war aber im Spamfilter.


----------



## JoKa29 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

@Erok

schön reden kann man sich vieles ...

wie und was wäre wenn und überhaupt - sind das und bleiben das doch nur Spekulationen, die "Du und ich" gar nicht wissen oder prüfen können - vielleicht bringen solche Vorschläge MS aber dazu, die momentane simple Bestellmethode zu ändern und nachfolgende "Besteller" haben es dann nicht mehr so einfach wie gerade ... oder meinst Du MS liest hier nicht mit?

Ob das alles gewollt ist oder nicht - ist doch wurscht ... das wird uns MS eh nicht verraten!
Warum sollte sich MS 14,99 zusätzlich durch die Lappen gehen lassen? Weil die so "menschlich" sind? Nö, die sind ein Unternehmen, die Kohle verdienen wollen - warum kostet Hotline und Service etc. ansonsten soviel? Also mal ganz ehrlich - selbst wenn ich derjenige wär, der es gerade so verkauft und nicht an alle Eventualitäten gedacht hätte - spätestens wenn ich dessen gewahr werden würde - täte ich nen Riegel vorschieben ... wär ja " ergo" mein Geld, was mir durch die Lappen ginge ...  
Von "kriminell" red ich erst gar net ...


----------



## Erok (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Also das Argument, wieso sollte sich MS zusätzlich 14,99 durch die Lappen gehen lassen ist etwas... naja, nicht nachvollziehbar.

Denn Ab Januar kannst Du das ganze nur noch für 139,99 Euro kaufen bei Microsoft. Wieso also, sollte dann laut Deiner Argumentation, sich Microsoft seit Freitag bis 13.01.2013 pro verkaufter Software 125,99 Euro durch die Lappen gehen lassen ? Weil die so "menschlich" sind ? Den Rest der Antwort darfst Du selbst wieder zusammen reimen 

Fakt ist, dass dies geht, dass dies von Microsoft nicht besser geschützt wird, und die Bestell-Methode würde sich dadurch garantiert nicht verschärfen, wenn sie es zum Beispiel gemacht hätten, nur anhand der Rechnungsnummer auf dem originalen Kaufbeleg bei dafür von Microsoft speziell ausgewählten Händlern.

Und wenn ihr schon von kriminell redet, dann wäre lediglich die Beschaffung des Aktions-Codes kriminell. Diesen wiederum kann ja jeder  weiter geben an wen er möchte, das ist nicht mehr kontrollierbar. Somit ist der Kauf der Software selbst, egal wer sie sich dann mit dem Aktions-Code kauft, völlig legal.

Und ob Microsoft hier mit liest oder nicht, wird sicherlich nichts an der Aktion oder dem Bestellvorgang ändern. Denn um diverse Sicherheiten einzubauen, würde es einen Mehraufwand von einigen  Wochen benötigen, und alle die sich einen neuen PC die letzte  Zeit seit die Aktion läuft gekauft haben, die könnte Microsoft wohl auch erst in mehreren Monaten aufarbeiten.

Und da die Aktion nur noch knapp zweieinhalb Monate läuft, werden sie es garantiert nicht umstellen auf einmal 

Microsoft wird sich eher daran freuen zu sehen, daß die Leute auf den Win 8 Zug aufspringen, nachdem das BS vorher so böse Schelte kassiert hat, und viele die selbst noch nie mit dem BS gearbeitet haben, brüllen den wenigen Redakteuren hinterher, die es schlecht geredet haben.

Und ich bin mir mehr als sicher, daß sich Microsoft mehr über viele legale Windows 8 Lizenzen freut, als über noch viel viel mehrere illegale Win XP/Vista/7 User die da draussen ihr Unwesen treiben und rein garnichts dafür bezahlt haben


----------



## JoKa29 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

... nee, reimen war noch nie meine Stärke! 

Ab Februar kostet es mehr ... die Aktion geht bis 31. Januar. ... und für weit über 100 Euro würden sich die wenigsten hinreissen lassen - als Testpersonen für MS zu agieren. Denn die Betaphase ist zwar vorbei, aber ausgereift und fertig programmiert ist Win8 noch lange nicht ... 
Lass uns das jetzt auch mal an der Stelle stoppen, soll ja jetzt auch nicht ausarten! Du hast Deine Meinung und ich habe meine. ... ist aber auch nicht schlimm und tut nicht weh (mir jedenfalls nicht). Im Grunde genommen wollte ich ja auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen - das ich "Beschiss" net wirklich mag (auch wenn es ein paar geben mag - die da vielleicht rufen: Du, der Du bist mein "Held") ... 

Lassen wir uns also überraschen, was noch so alles passiert und gut is.


----------



## Erok (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Naja ich will hier keinen Streit etc anfeuern *g* 

Und ich selber habe mir tatsächlich 2 neue Rechner letzten Monat gekauft, bzw einen Rechner und ein neues Laptop und somit die 14,99 Aktions-Keys auch regulär erworben.  

Mir ging es eig nur darum, den illegalen Win XP/Vista/7 Usern diese Option aufzuzeigen, und auch  darum, dass so wie wir beide jetzt über das Vorgehen von Microsoft diskutieren 

Ich habe noch nie illegale Software bei mir eingesetzt auf dem Rechner. Denn ehrliche Arbeit will auch  ehrlich bezahlt werden. So sehe ich die Dinge *g*
Und wenn von seitens Microsoft so ein Vorgehen ganz einfach ermöglicht wird,  ohne irgendweche Hacks, Patches oder sonstige illegale Hilfsmittel, finde ich, kann man das auch kund tun 

So, nun habe ich auch fertig im Sinne des guten Herrn Trappatoni 

Greetz Erok


----------



## JoKa29 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Sehe ich genauso und letztendlich ist das ja auch ein "Diskussionsforum", gell!?
Wir haben uns ja doch gesittet "unterhalten" und bei uns ist die Flasche aber immer noch halb voll - anders wie bei Mr. Trappatoni, oder? 

Wie biste denn mit dem 8er Windoof (ähm)  zufrieden? Ich hab gerade mal alles vom Netbook gesichert und werde nun mal zur Tat schreiten ... obwohl mein KIS 2012 muss eigentlich noch runter und dafür dann das Norton Päckchen druff (da dieses Win 8 kompa. is) .... 

Greetz JoKa29


----------



## Erok (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Also bei mir läuft das Windows 8 Pro absolut flüssig und reibungslos bisher.

Mag aber evtl daran liegen, daß ich auch sehr aktuelle Hardware im PC habe. Der PC selbst ist ja gerade erst 1 Monat alt *g*

Dazu habe ich mir dann auch das neue Nero 12 unter anderem gekauft, aber das noch für den alten PC. 

Die Metro-Oberfläche find ich persönlich mittlerweile sogar um einiges besser als das alt bewährte Start-Button-Menü wie man es seit Windows 95 her kennt.

Auf der Metro-Oberfläche kannst Du Deine Programme halt komplett selbst strukturieren wo sie angebracht sein sollen, kannst sie auch per rechtsklick einfach verschwinden lassen etc...

Windows 8 arbeitet auch schneller als das Windows 7 bisher bei mir, und das obwohl ich mittlerweile exakt die gleichen Programme und Spiele installiert habe, wie noch unter Windows 7

Wenn man erst mal vom alt gewohnten bedienen der bisherigen BS umgedacht hat in die neue Struktur, fällt einem das arbeiten sogar leichter, empfinde ich zumindest so. Klar, die ersten Tage als ich noch die RTM getestet habe, war ich auch erst mal am fluchen weil ich davon genervt war, wo find ich hier jetzt was, weil sich die meisten Optionen jetzt doch an einer anderen Stelle  befinden. Aber weiss man es erst einmal, und hat die Struktur dahinter verstanden, gehts einem sehr einfach von der Hand 

Sehr praktisch finde ich zum beispiel auch, dass man links am Bildschirmrand jetzt auch diverse Apps einfach anheften kann. So habe ich zum Beispiel wenn ich rein am surfen und Foren lesen bin, dort immer die kombinierte Facebook/MSN App offen, und sehe dabei dann sofort, wenn mich einer auf den Plattformen privat anschreibt, und kann auch gleich darauf antworten. Erspar ich mir einen extra Messanger zu installieren, der mir ständig Werbung aufs Auge knallt *g*

Und all meine Spiele funktionieren auch tadellos. Und mein hauptsächliches Spiel ist Medal of Honor Spearhead. Das ist glaub von 2003 oder 2004 *g* Zwar uralt, aber im Multiplayer bei uns im Clan immernoch ganz hoch im Kurs  Und es läuft problemlos unter Windows 8.

Wenn man erst mal die ganzen Neuerungen verinnerlicht hat, und erkennt, welches Potential wirklich dahinter steckt, kann ich die Aussage von Microsoft wirklich unterstreichen, daß dies ein mächtiger Sprung nach vorne ist das neue Windows 8.

Meiner Ansicht nach wurde das BS von vielen Redakteuren nur mächtig schlecht geredet, weil  sie unter anderem nicht dazu bereit sind/waren, sich auf diese Neuerungen auch wirklich einzulassen und von der alten Bedienung von  Windows  einfach mal  versuchen Abstand zu nehmen.

Windows 8 ist viel viel  mehr als nur die Metro-Oberfläche die schlecht geredet wird. Und wenn die neuen Funktionen genutzt werden, dann macht auch die Metro-Oberfläche einen ganz anderen Sinn als "nur" der Ersatz des bisherigen Startmenüs.

Und bevor hier der Eindruck entsteht, ich wär eins  dieser pubertierenden Handy-Kiddies, dem kann ich gleich den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen *g*
Ich habe zwar ein Handy, mit Android-Software drauf *g* Aber die einzige App die ich dafür installiert habe ist Whats-App   Ansonsten interessiere ich mich nicht wirklich für so Klick-Spielereien am  Handy. Das nutz ich  wirklich noch  dafür, wozu es mal  erfunden  wurde. Telefonieren und ab und an ne SMS schreiben 

Von daher sehe ich die "Apps" auf der Metro-Oberfläche auch eher als Start-Verknüpfungen der installierten Software an, und nicht als klassische App 

Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist bisher durchweg positiv. Alles fühlt sich  einfach viel flüssiger, harmonischer an  als noch  unter Windows 7. Und dass  der Trend endlich wieder weg geht vom doch  sehr  schrillen bunten, was mit XP anfing, bis zur sinnfreien Aero-Oberfläche ab Win Vista, wieder hin zur einfachen übersicht,  finde ich persönlich auch gut  Meine Buttons und Fenster müssen nicht transparent sein, so dass ich dahinter mein Desktop-Bild erkenne, denn das brachte mir mal so garkeine Vorteile in den Vorgängern, es sah nur hübsch aus, und belastete obendrein die CPU, und mehr nicht 

Da legt Win 8 doch wieder endlich  mehr Augenmerk auf Funktionalität bzw neue Funktionen und nicht darauf, dass es so  spektakulär wie möglich erscheint *g*

Und wenn man mal ehrlich ist. Jeder von uns legte sich doch seine alltäglichen Programme sowieso auf dem Dekstop  oder in der Taskleiste ab, so dass das Startbutton-Menü auch  mehr zur Zierde da war, wie in einem Chat der Button : Senden neben der Schreibzeile *ggg* 

Und dadurch daß jetzt schon ein paar Spiele schneller laufen als noch unter Windows 7, habe ich auch einen kleinen Vorteil, und dieser wird in den kommenden Jahren garantiert noch um einiges deutlicher  werden als es jetzt der Fall ist.

Und bei dem tollen Preis, seien es nun die 14,99 Euro oder auch  die 29,99 Euro sehe ich keinen Grund, warum man es meiden sollte, es sich jetzt schon zu kaufen, und nicht erst nächstes Jahr im Februar, wenns dann 139,99 Euro kosten wird. 

Es macht spass damit zu arbeiten, man hat wenn man will seinen "alten" Desktop den man einrichten kann, und man hat einige neue  nützliche Funktionen mit an Bord, die einem nach erfolgreichem Umdenken auch  das Leben vor dem Rechenknecht erleichtern 

Ich war auch erst am überlegen, ob es sich bei einem neuen PC und neuem Notebook überhaupt lohnt, das Windows 7 runter zu werfen und was neues zu installieren, aber ich bereue es nicht 2 x 14,99 Euro dafür ausgegeben zu haben 

Greetz Erok


----------



## BikeRider (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Nicht für 29€, auch nicht umsonst


 Ganz meine Meinung


----------



## sanjezt (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



> Und bei dem tollen Preis, seien es nun die 14,99 Euro oder auch die 29,99 Euro sehe ich keinen Grund, warum man es meiden sollte, es sich jetzt schon zu kaufen, und nicht erst nächstes Jahr im Februar, wenns dann 139,99 Euro kosten wird.



Das war auch das Ziel von Microsoft. Damit sich viele mit Windows 8 eindecken, damit Microsoft nicht dumm da steht, weil es gerade keiner kaufen will und die 30€ hat doch jeder mal auf dem Konto übrig.


----------



## Dynamitarde (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Alsi ich hab keine 30 Euro für 
*Windows 8*

übrig.


----------



## ViP94 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ach, für 30€ hole ich es mir schon.


----------



## Niza (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Das interressante ist doch da sie es wahrscheinlich für 30€ anbieten damit es sich wenigstens mal mehr anschauen.
Sozusagen als Lockangebot.

Und man so versucht einige mit den günstigen Preis zu Windows 8 zu locken.

Ich habe auch keine 30€übrig.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## AnthraX (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Es baut auch die Machtstellung im PC Bereich weiter aus (nicht das diese jemals gefährdet gewesen wäre xD)  Irgendwann kommen dann auch wieder alle und kaufen das Office für nen huni, nutzen die ganzen Windows Live - dienste. Bing etc. werden nun auch mehr genutzt. Das Windows 8 ist schon fast soetwas wie eine Promotionplattform für MS. Denn damit steigen auch Marktanteile in anderen Bereichen.


----------



## Crymes (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Wsst ihr, ob man für das Upgrade eine beliebige Windows 8 iso nehmen kann (z.B. eine gekaufte Vollversion), oder muss es genau das Heruntergeladene sein?


----------



## FrozenLayer (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



Crymes schrieb:


> Wsst ihr, ob man für das Upgrade eine beliebige Windows 8 iso nehmen kann (z.B. eine gekaufte Vollversion), oder muss es genau das Heruntergeladene sein?


 Kann beliebig sein, solange dein Key auch für die richtige Win8-Version ist. Ein Pro-Key geht mit einem beliebigen Pro-Image (Upgrade-Keys sind normale Retailkeys)


----------



## Crymes (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Ich hatte Bedenken wegen dem "erkennen" der Windows 7 Lizenz, damit das Upgrade aktiviert werden kann.


----------



## FrozenLayer (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



Crymes schrieb:


> Ich hatte Bedenken wegen dem "erkennen" der Windows 7 Lizenz, damit das Upgrade aktiviert werden kann.


 Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Was genau willst du denn machen? Upgrade geht am besten mit dem Upgrade-Assistenten oder willst du eine komplett neue Installation? ^^


----------



## Crymes (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Ich möchte mit dem 30€ Aktions Key eine komplett neue saubere Installation.
Dafür muss doch Windows 7 vorher installiert sein, richtig? Dann kann ich im Installationsprozess die SSD formatieren und Win 8 neu installieren.
Ich will aber nicht nochmal die 3 GByte runterladen, deswegen frag ich mich, ob ich auch eine "normale" Win 8 PRO Installationsdatei verwenden kann oder ob ich unbedingt die vom Upgrade Assistenten brauche


----------



## FrozenLayer (30. Oktober 2012)

Crymes schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mit dem 30€ Aktions Key eine komplett neue saubere Installation.
> Dafür muss doch Windows 7 vorher installiert sein, richtig? Dann kann ich im Installationsprozess die SSD formatieren und Win 8 neu installieren.
> Ich will aber nicht nochmal die 3 GByte runterladen, deswegen frag ich mich, ob ich auch eine "normale" Win 8 PRO Installationsdatei verwenden kann oder ob ich unbedingt die vom Upgrade Assistenten brauche


Nein. Du lädst den Assistenten herunter und führst ihn aus. Er sagt dir auf Basis deiner installierten Win7 Lizenz, welches Win8 du bekommen kannst. Dann gibst du deine Rechnungsdaten ein und bezahlst. Dann wird dir dein Key angezeigt, den kannst du direkt abschreiben oder drucken, und an die von dir angegebene E-Mail geschickt. An dem Punkt kannst du dann den Assistenten abbrechen, PC neustarten und Festplatte wie gewohnt formatieren. Brauchst ja nur den Key.


----------



## Crymes (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Dann hab ich also nach der Prozedur mit dem Upgrade Assistenten einen vollwertigen Windows 8 Produktschlüssel, den ich auf jedem beliebigen Rechner registrieren kann ohne irgendwelche vorherigen Windows Versionen zu Benötigen?


----------



## JoKa29 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

@Crymes
Bei einem "Upgrade" (egal ob 14,99, 29,99 zum DL oder auch die Upgrade Pakete für ca. 44-49,99 mit DVD´s) brauchst Du eine vorinstallierte XP, Vista oder Win7 Version (Starter geht definitiv nicht!). Bei meinen "Upgradefähigen" PC´s (1 Laptop und 1 Netbook) verlangte er die Eingabe der OEM Keys, die mit den Rechnern ausgeliefert wurden. Dieses OS kannst Du dann überbügeln oder aber auch eine jungfräuliche Installation (dann wird die "alte" OS Version gelöscht bzw. die Platte vorher formatiert) durchführen. Ich habe zwar noch keinen PC ohne jegliches OS ausprobiert - denke aber, es könnte sein - das es nicht funktioniert. Allerdings: Versuch macht "Klug".
Bevor das aber niemand bestätigt hat - würde ich mich jetzt nicht "blind" darauf verlassen!


----------



## FrozenLayer (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*



Crymes schrieb:


> Dann hab ich also nach der Prozedur mit dem Upgrade Assistenten einen vollwertigen Windows 8 Produktschlüssel, den ich auf jedem beliebigen Rechner registrieren kann ohne irgendwelche vorherigen Windows Versionen zu Benötigen?


 Genau 

Ich hab den Assistenten durchlaufen lassen, den Schlüssel abgeschrieben, Windows 8 Pro gebrannt, neugestartet und dann mit DVD gebooted und Festplatte formatiert/jungfräuliche Installation aufgesetzt.



JoKa29 schrieb:


> @Crymes
> Bei einem "Upgrade" (egal ob 14,99,  29,99 zum DL oder auch die Upgrade Pakete für ca. 44-49,99 mit DVD´s)  brauchst Du eine vorinstallierte XP, Vista oder Win7 Version (Starter  geht definitiv nicht!).


 
Richtig, bei einem *UPGRADE* muss natürlich etwas auf der Platte sein, von dem man upgraden kann. Darum geht ein Upgrade nur, wenn bereits ein upgradefähiges Windows installiert ist. Das hindert aber niemanden daran, von der DVD zu booten, die Platte zu formatieren und Windows von Grund auf neuzuinstallieren. Ist dann nämlich kein Upgrade, sondern eine Neuinstallation. Der Key, den man durch das Upgradeangebot bekommt, ist ein stinknormaler Windows 8 Key, den es auch zur Kaufversion dazu gibt.


----------



## Seabound (30. Oktober 2012)

Nicht mal geschenkt!


----------



## Crymes (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Ich werds einfach mal probieren, mit Win7 im Rücken ist man ja auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## plaGGy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Pro  Upgrade für 29€ || Media Center kostenlos*

Für 30€ werd ich es mir definitiv holen. Plus Media Center für Lau.

Habs eben mal gesehen und ein Kollege hat ne "App" die den Desktop und Startmenü wohl problemlos anzeigen lässt. Werde wohl erstmal nur upgraden und schauen wie es läuft, wenns nicht geht hau ich alles runter, was eh mal sein müsste und bügel es komplett drüber. Aber da ich Windows 7 Mobile Nutzer bin, komme ich mit den Kacheln eh gut zurecht. 

Wenns wirklich garnichts ist, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dann hab ich halt mal 30€ verbraten. No Risk, no fun!


----------

